# Announcing: The MartialTalk Online Martial Arts Encyclopedia Project



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2006)

*The MartialTalk Online Martial Arts Encyclopedia Project* is an open, community driven attempt to develop an encyclopedia of the martial arts. We are taking a similar direction as the Wikipedia project, with a few minor differences. The most notable difference is that we require registration to edit entries. We intend to use very similar guidelines for our content and editing policies as theirs, so you will often find yourself refered back to there for tips, rules and "howtos".


 The goal is to create a a growing resource, writen from the "Neutral point of view", which is a neutral description of facts, often prefered in journalistic writing.


http://martialtalk.net/wiki


----------



## Zoran (Jan 17, 2006)

So how do you create "stub articles"? I would like to convert some of the links I see to sites as a stub that would hopefully promote people to write an article about the style, system or organization.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2006)

I think you just put {{{stub}}} at the top, but it might be only two braces. Hit Edit on a current stub article and look at the code.


----------



## Zoran (Jan 17, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hit Edit on a current stub article and look at the code.



Duh...why didn't I think of that...

It's 2 braces.


----------

